# KARATE the art of empty self



## MA-Caver (Aug 14, 2005)

I picked up this book from the library... read it... liked it. Thus call it: suggested reading.   The title: Karate: The Art Of Empty Self  Author: Terrence Webster-Doyle Published 1989 by Martial Arts for Peace Association Middlebury, Vermont  Distributed by North Atlantic Books Berkeley, California

This reads like a collection of personal insights and thoughts on various aspects of Karate/Martial Arts.  At 6th Dan I think he's qualified to write out what his own personal insights and ideas/views of MA. 


> The author; Dr. Terrence Webster Doyle is Founder and Chief Instructor of Shuhari Aikikarate Do and Director of the Martial Arts for Peace Association (MAPA). He has post graduate degrees in Psychology and Education and is a credentialed secondary and community college instructor. He earned his Black Belt in the Japanese Style of Gensei Ryu Karate from Sensei Numano in 1967. He is also an inductee of both International and World Martial Arts Halls of Fame.


Snippets from the introduction (which I thought was awesome): 


> Introduction: The Paradox
> 
> _Whenever you cross swords with an enemy you must not think of cutting him strongly or weakly, just think of cutting and killing him. Be intent solely upon killing the enemy.
> ~Miyamoto Musashi, a 15th-Century Samurai A Book of Five Rings_
> ...


The introduction goes on to give his views on the intent of Karate (or as I read it: Martial Arts) as being an opportunity to discover who one is, the discovery of the self and subsquently their relation to the "outside world" the world outside oneself in which one lives. 
The style is written that one cohesive thought is expressed. Most of them are short-one paragraphs of thoughts and ideas. Thus making it an easy read and  non-confusing. In the forward he asks that one meditates or thinks about what one particular page or another has expressed and then come up with your own insights on it. 

A good read IMO... check it out.


----------



## still learning (Aug 15, 2005)

Hello,  He has also made some videos on self-defense for children.  Worth taking a look at for kids.  ..................Aloha


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 15, 2005)

It's a very good book. A good look at karate through Zen.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 8, 2005)

I have never heard of Gensei Ryu Karate before! Hmmm...here we go:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gensei-Ryu


----------

